# (Possible) New TT Owner



## Andy Conway (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all, great to be here (site looks brilliant since it's overhaul...yes, I used to 'browse' in unannounced!).

Why am I here?...contemplating a TT - as simple as that! Over the past few months whilst 'browsing' the forum, a lot of my questions have been answered...just the final one to answer. Not here though, will be in the Mk.II thread.

Looking forward to my 'experience'.

Andy

Sorry...mentioned Mk.II thread - into my rallying, Mk.II Escorts and all that! Good way to start hey!!!


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 
So are you looking to get a Mk1 or 2 :?


----------



## Andy Conway (Jul 9, 2008)

Mk2...love the 1's, but 2's are more me.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

More like you, boring?


----------



## Andy Conway (Jul 9, 2008)

jonson said:


> More like you, boring?


???


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It don't matter, it was a joke referring to the mk2, clearly not a funny one.


----------



## Andy Conway (Jul 9, 2008)

jonson said:


> It don't matter, it was a joke referring to the mk2, clearly not a funny one.


Sorry jonson, usually 'on the ball', completely missed it this time. New to this TT 'stuff' so need to find my feet. Mk1's were brilliant...just a little too old for my liking as a daily runner (20k+ per annum). Sorry...no offence intended.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I looked at the mk2 and as a 40k plus driver felt it was going to lose too much money, felt the mk1 would always be cherished and therefore hold its value better. Plus you get a lot more for your money. Just make sure you get either the tts or the v6 if you get a mk2, it is my opinion but the 2 liter is a bit of money maker for audi, you just don't get the much punch for your money.

Enjoy the hunt for it though.

John


----------



## Andy Conway (Jul 9, 2008)

Depreciation with a Mk2 could be a problem so can see where you're coming from with your choice of investing in a Mk1.

Would love a TTS, but too costly for me at the moment...maybe I should wait for the ex-demo's/2nd hand ones to appear. As for the V6, I just think it will cost too much in fuel...even if it's sound-track is sweet.

I agree that the TFSi is likely to be a bit of a money maker for Audi...what happens when the 1.8 arrives?

I intend to enjoy my hunt...watch this space


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Good luck with the hunt, I'm sure you'd be happy either way.


----------

